# Fausto Coppi - how much is it worth?



## Prem (Jan 16, 2008)

I think that it would be a nice bike for my wife. Frame, fork and headset are new. How much is it worth? The starting bid price is around 600$


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

IMHO, not much more than $600....It's a beautiful frame but that's a lot of money for a NOS frame.... $600 would be my max


----------



## Prem (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks. I will wait and see what happens with it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is it SLX? might be a pretty stiff ride in such a small size


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Prem said:


> I think that it would be a nice bike for my wife. Frame, fork and headset are new. How much is it worth? The starting bid price is around 600$


Thats a beautiful frame with all the chrome work. You can tell what level frameset it was by the tubing. If it's something like EL-OS I would pay more then for something like a Columbus Brain tubed frame.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Lots of Coppi's available from the Hungarian shop:

http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/vintage-frames/#fausto-coppi


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Lots of Coppi's available from the Hungarian shop:
> 
> http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/vintage-frames/#fausto-coppi


Game over...that site is wayy too much pron to handle. 
Thanks. BTW.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

That Coppi is real nice except I'm not crazy about the style of fork. Has anyone tried ordering a frame from the Hungarians? Couple of cool frames in there.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Nielly said:


> That Coppi is real nice except I'm not crazy about the style of fork. Has anyone tried ordering a frame from the Hungarians? Couple of cool frames in there.


No worries from him. I haven't personally ordered, but I know lots of folks who have. Very easy to deal with.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Geoff in Hungary*

I bought a De Rosa Primato from him earlier this year. He is 100% great to deal with, stands behind his products. He gets some unbelievable stuff from Italy. Tell him what you want and he will find it.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought a Coppi from him this spring. I've since ordered some awsome NOS older Campy components. In Coppi frames he has Aelle, SL/SLX, & Genius tubesets. (I bought an SL in 53 and it's a superb ride.)

6 clams will get you a Genius tubeset from the MatuzMaster. SL/SLX & Aelle both step down in price from there. The picture above is not the Genius tubeset. Email Geoff B. at the above referenced site. . .you'll thank me later.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Good stuff. I'll bookmark that page. Who knew that if you wanted a classic Italian steel frameset you should go to Hungary. First I need to get a job though!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Couple of questions about this Hungarian outfit.

1) It looks as though he uses the generic fork with a lot of the frames he sells - and paints to match. Is this accurate?
2) It also appears as though he has the painting done on the frames - tied in with fork question. 
3) If the above is true is it really NOS? 
4) Does he find bare frames and then paint them?

Anyone who has knowledge or worked with him, please advise thanks.


----------



## Prem (Jan 16, 2008)

Definitely great info and I live a few hours from Hungary.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

pdh777 said:


> Couple of questions about this Hungarian outfit.
> 
> 1) It looks as though he uses the generic fork with a lot of the frames he sells - and paints to match. Is this accurate?
> 2) It also appears as though he has the painting done on the frames - tied in with fork question.
> ...


A friend of mine recently bought a frame from him.

He paints to order as most are in the raw.

The paint was not great so he had to have it resprayed by another company.

When building it up we found that the front mech boss was brazed on pissed so had to file the slot to acccommodate the derailleur.

Be VERY specific and pay via paypal or credit card, just in case. Or get the frame bare and have it sprayed yourself.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*My experience*



pdh777 said:


> Couple of questions about this Hungarian outfit.
> 
> 1) It looks as though he uses the generic fork with a lot of the frames he sells - and paints to match. Is this accurate?
> 2) It also appears as though he has the painting done on the frames - tied in with fork question.
> ...


The frameset I bought from him was made by Masciaghi in the '90s from SL tubes. It was newly painted. The fork was specific to the frame & has Coppi stamped (forged?) into the shoulders. (Frame & fork geometry seem to work well, no handling issues - which confirms my belief they are matched.)

When I was shopping his frames there were definite differences from one frameset to the next. Also, his inventory keeps changing and not everything he has is pictured on the site. With the sheer volume of frames he sources it makes sense to me that some of the stuff he picks up are bare frames that he matches to forks. Look at the pics and email the man with questions. My experience is he's extremely honest and very easy to work with. 

My frame (and subsequent purchases) were perfect and my opinion of Geoff Burgess (MatuzMaster) is I totally trust him. I have no doubt if there is a problem with a purchase he'll make it right. I've gotten burned on some other international transactions but I will use this guy without hesitation and highly recommend him. If you are interested in something he has, email the guy and talk to him.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I've had parts shipped out to New Zealand about 3 times and they've always been exactly as described (all NOS) and mint condition, well packaged. I wouldn't hesitate to use him.


----------

